# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Mosura Eros shrimp moulter and pregnancy inducer

## AquaticQuotient.com

I stumbled across Eros a while back when visiting a large-scale shrimp breeder and was wowed by the effect it had, enthuses Nathan Hill. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

